# Hawthorne Year W/serial Number?



## mickeyc (Mar 16, 2016)

My latest project is a Hawthorne with a serial number..B28591..it has the Cleveland Welding stamp after that.  Anyone know the year?  Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 19, 2016)

Cw stamp dates to 48-9ish...


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for that.


Mike


----------



## ratina (Apr 9, 2016)

It's a 1947


----------

